# Where to snorkel near Gulf Shores/OB?



## GregBR549

Hi,

I am looking for a good place to snorkel near Gulf shores or Orange Beach with the wife and kids. Is there anything to see at the old Gulf shores pier? Is is safe?

thanks


----------



## CATCHell

Don't know about the pier. But on the east side of the pass in OB out by the rocks is a excellent place and easy access down the board walk. This area has it all, beach, rocks, and underwater seawall.Just watch the current it will be strong when the tide changes. Or there is a place called west beach pass that is great for small ones located on the beach rd. west of hwy 59. Both have restrooms and showers. The parking is better at perdido pass. Hope this helps, have fun and be safe.


----------



## spearfisher

There are some good spots off of Pensacola Beach. Might be a litte drive for you, but worth it. The Pensacola Beach Pier Rubble is uncovered nicely right now so long as they don't dredge over it again, and Ft. Pickens Jetties were awesome this weekend! Check the tides before departing though. You have about an hour either side of high tide for some good viz and low current.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I just got back with the kids.. Yeah I know 10:45pm but we went down to the first parking area inside the Ft Pickens Gates tonight at 5PM. There is about 50-60 feet between the break and the beach and its roughly around 30 inches deep and not ROUGH on 2 six year olds. We all snorkled and man those kids were having a blast. I couldnt believe they snorkled that easily.... My 3 year old picked up shells with mommie. She didnt like the salty water too much. As for the kids, they looked like redfish feeding! Tails up! 

Crabs, small fish, shells broken and whole, sand dollars broken of course and I stepped on top of a super fine blonde flounder..... Watched it zip along out of sight...... so for me I felt really safe with my kids in that water. No huge waves, they all broke 50 feet out!

First parking area on Beach side inside Ft Pickens gate (8 buck entry, but NO ONE THERE ALL ALONE!) straight to the beach and you will see the breaks...and its 6 inches on top of that!

Take those kids, I wouldnt go mid day too much sun for kids. Afternoons or mornings.... Have fun be safe.

steve


----------



## Florabama

> *GregBR549 (6/22/2009)*Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a good place to snorkel near Gulf shores or Orange Beach with the wife and kids. Is there anything to see at the old Gulf shores pier? Is is safe?
> 
> thanks



The best place to snorkel over there in my opinion is the Alabama Point jetties at the foot of the bridge just before you cross over into Florida. There's also the Whiskey Wreck over there, but I've never visited it so I don't know what to tell you about it.


----------

